#ubuntu-us-md 2011-06-08
<hmuller> knock knock
<maco> hello
<hmuller> Hi maco, do you folks do keysigning?
<hmuller> as in gpg keys?
<maco> i don't know if the maryland loco has done one before, but the dc loco did one 2 weeks ago
<maco> maryland's in a bit of state of flux at the moment as leaders transition
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-06-01
<Bk314159> Hey, Ron
<ron__> hello
<ron__> Give me a minute I need to check on something
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-06-02
<ron__> Ok I am back. Let's wait to see if others may be joining us
<Bk314159> For this month's meeting, would it be better for me to do slides or a demo?
<ron__> Slides allow attendees to view more and we can then post them to the website
<Bk314159> Got it.
<ron__> I am looking forward to your presentation since more people are using Macs to run Ubuntu
<ron__> and the Mac hardware is so nice
<ron__> I am seeking input on more topics that we can present at future meeting
<Bk314159> Agreed.
<ron__> Any suggested topics
<ron__> I may put a survey on the website with some suggested topics and ask that people respond there.
<ron__> hello
<ron__> We were discussing details about our upcoming meeting on Jun 27
<ron__> We will be discussing running Ubuntu on a Mac
<ron__> I was also seeking input on future presentation topics
<ron__> Comments, questions
<ron__> If there are no questions we can end this session, thanks
